# My new Tarmac Comp



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

After a couple months of (in)decision, I picked up an '06 Tarmac Comp on Saturday. This bike rocks! It is so smooth and just wants to go fast. I put about 40 miles on it in the past couple days. I am just so excited. I looked at some Treks and Giants and decided on the Tarmac. Coming from a 105/Tiagra mix, I thought I wanted to go Ultegra all the way, but the full 105 gruppo performs awesomely. The frame is sweet, the ride is great, and I just couldn't be happier. BTW, like some other posters here, I flipped the stem for a bit more comfort. I'm still trying to finetune the bike fit, it may require a bit shorter stem as well. Also, the dealer swapped the 130 Alias saddle for a 145(?) medium.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

post pics!


----------



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

*Here they are!*


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

nice looking bike tarmac, i dig the bottle cages too...

laid it down a few times eh? the pedals look "broken in" haha

ride safe!


----------



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

*Thanks, have not laid THIS bike down yet...*

those pedals are from my old rig, I'm hoping to replace them with some new Speedplays soon.


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

you've got some scratches on the crank arm too. or is it just the glare?

btw, what is the main difference with the tarmac comp and the allez comp? both have 105 groupo. is it just a lighter frame?


----------



## B-Fun (Nov 15, 2005)

*sweet bike*

just wanted to say sweet bike. glad you like it. i was thinking about going with the tarmac expert, but this sounds like a "yay" vote for the comp! happy riding!


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Good choice. I bought a Tarmac Expert and I love it. I think you'll like the feel of the bike a lot.


----------



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

No scratches on the crankarm, poor lighting, poor photographer, etc.
Definitely a "yay" vote for this bike. I'm sure the Expert is awesome as well, but I am extremely pleased so far with the 105 Gruppo. There is some benefit in having a entire gruppo rather than a mixture (e.g., 105 front der, Ultegra rear der., extra). These parts were made to work together and as far as I am concerned the Tarmac Comp operates as a well-oiled machine. I couldn't be happier with this purchase.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

SuperB said:


> No scratches on the crankarm, poor lighting, poor photographer, etc.
> Definitely a "yay" vote for this bike. I'm sure the Expert is awesome as well, but I am extremely pleased so far with the 105 Gruppo. There is some benefit in having a entire gruppo rather than a mixture (e.g., 105 front der, Ultegra rear der., extra). These parts were made to work together and as far as I am concerned the Tarmac Comp operates as a well-oiled machine. I couldn't be happier with this purchase.


The Expert is full Ultegra as well. Your 105 Gruppo will be excellent. Good riding, and get your first scratch out of the way early


----------



## exoman (Aug 18, 2006)

Did you reverse the stem? Mine came with stem "down" which was a bit too aggressive position for me. Today I reversed it as yours. Will know tomorrow if it was a good move...


----------



## Bocarider48 (Sep 4, 2006)

My LBS has this bike on special, I think I'll go out and buy it this week. I just can't justify dropping 5K on a custom BMC or Cervelo albeit they are sweet rides.
What make are your bottle cages?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> What make are your bottle cages?


The bottle cages in the photos are from Specialized. I have them, and FWIW, I don't like them. I've never tossed a bottle, but they're way too flexible. Full bottles annoyingly vibrate and rattle, and for the one on my seat tube, the bottle usually drops past the lower 'fangs.' Your mileage may vary. But they sure look nice.


----------



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

I did reverse the stem. The stem is meant to be used either way.


----------



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

Dr. John's right, the cages are Specialized. They're a bit flexy but light and sweet looking. Are you in Boca Raton, Bocarider?


----------



## Bocarider48 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Tarmac Comp NUCLEAR RED*

Hey Super B..... I just bought the same bike today! Tarmac Comp. I rode a Madone 5.5 but found it to have a rather harsh ride and the fit was a bit aggessive for me."Hey why is my ass so high?.......jk. Also rode the Trek Pilot, nice ride, did't like the Bont. wheels but after a test ride on the Tarmac it was a very easy decision. Bicycle Generation had it on special and they are swapping the 44 bars for 42's Ultegra pedals and Polar computer and I'm good to go. I did see a difference in the Dura Ace and 105 but not enough to pay double for it.
Yes, I do live in Boca Raton Florida[/B]


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey SuperB what size is that bike and how tall are you?


----------



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

Specialized bike size small; I'm 5'8" - 5'9" with 30 in inseam.
On most bikes I"m right between a 52 cm and 54 cm.


----------



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

Congrats BocaRider on your purchase! I'll tell you, I find the Tarmac Comp to be so smooth and fast, it just beckons me to ride it. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine. I live in Wellington (FL). Are you a member of BRBC? I've been thinking of joining to get involved in some group stuff since there's nothing up my way. Let us know how you like your new bike. I've put about 200 miles on in the last few weeks.


----------



## Bocarider48 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Tarmac*

No I'm not a member yet of any club. I used to own some property in Wellington, sold 2.5 acres in Saddle Trail Park @ 9 years ago, Lord I wish I still had it! My brother lives in Wellington on Pinevalley Drive, I rode up their last week from Boca. 
Where did you get your Tarmac?


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

SuperB said:


> Specialized bike size small; I'm 5'8" - 5'9" with 30 in inseam.
> On most bikes I"m right between a 52 cm and 54 cm.


 they dont make a small. 

they come in 49,52,54 etc. so what size is it?


----------



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

Got mine from a local shop in Lake Worth (which shall remain nameless).
It just happens to be close to home, but not the best shop around. Let us know how you like your Tarmac.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

SuperB, why wont you say what size your bike is???


----------



## exoman (Aug 18, 2006)

Toyota:
While it's really none of MY business, why is Boca's bike so important to YOU?
He's either not been on the board or doesn't feel like sharing the information.
If it makes you happy, mines a 58cm and I'm 6'1"...


----------



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

*I'm not withholding info...*

The sticker, which the dealer took off the bike, was labeled "S". Now you have me questioning whether these bikes are sized S, M, L or by cm, like most road bikes.


----------



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

*Sorry...*

I'm telling you the sticker had an "S" on it and there was a diagram of the frame with key measurements. It's a 52 cm.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

exoman said:


> Toyota:
> While it's really none of MY business, why is Boca's bike so important to YOU?
> He's either not been on the board or doesn't feel like sharing the information.
> If it makes you happy, mines a 58cm and I'm 6'1"...


I never asked Boca anything and clearly said SuperB in all my posts regarding size. I asked SuperB because his bike looked to be a _52_ and that is the size I think I would get. SuperB then said it was a _small_ and they are not listed that way on the Specialized site.


----------



## exoman (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry, I meant SuperB. Just felt you were pushing a little harder than necessary. My 58 was marked as such. I know some companies are vague in sizing (S, M, L, XL) but as you indicated, I thought Specialized only used cm sizing. (At least all the Tarmacs I've looked at were sized in cm.)


----------



## Bocarider48 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Relax Toyota!*

My bike is a 60 if you must know, I'm 6'2" 205lbs. 
Dude I thought these things were supposed to me friendly exchanges of 
information, take a chill pill.


----------



## exoman (Aug 18, 2006)

Boca: You indicated in a previous post your satisfaction with the 105 group as price is far less than DA. Agree with that as I'm into my Comp for $1,700. I'm planning to buy a second wheelset this winter. While I think the Aksiums are a good value, they are on the heavy side. Have you given that any thought and if so, which direction? Mavic, Bontrager, other?


----------



## Bocarider48 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Hmmm......Upgrades*

Exo,
I agree 100 percent the wheels are the first to be upgraded. I have heard all good things about Mavic. The high end LBS here in Boca puts either Mavics or Zipp wheels on their 8 - 10 K bikes. I have heard some negative comments on Bontreger and when I test rode a 5.5 Madone I was not impressed with the Bont's on it.
Mavic Cosmic Elite look awesome and have SS spokes they are very popular. $ $449.00
Ksyrium SL3 are the ones I'll be saving for though. Alum spokes Carbon front hub very aero and about the best you can get with out going to carbon rims. @$875.00
P.S. Got my birthday present home last night (Tarmac Comp) and yes my birthday is 9/11 and went to put a coat of wax on the frame and OH S**T there is crack in the downtube where the seatpost clamp is! On my way back to the LBS now....what a bummer.


----------



## exoman (Aug 18, 2006)

Uh oh! I best someone overtorqued the seatpost. There is a small warning sticker indicating maximum torque on mine. Hope they have or can get a replacement bike...


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

Bocarider48 said:


> My bike is a 60 if you must know, I'm 6'2" 205lbs.
> Dude I thought these things were supposed to me friendly exchanges of
> information, take a chill pill.


 Can you read? I already made it perfectly clear that I was NEVER talking to you. :mad2: I either said SuperB or quoted him in every post I made.


----------



## Bocarider48 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Crack open a cold one*

"I suggest you begin drinking heavily" > BLUTO From Animal House


----------



## Bocarider48 (Sep 4, 2006)

Dropped it off this morning they have some XXL 61's coming in on Monday to replace this one. Your post got me thinking though....why not just get a better Tarmac, already has the upgraded Mavic wheels on it? Hmmmm somthing to ponder over the next few days.


----------



## vic32amg (Jun 22, 2006)

same bike but 05 here's a pic - I just ordered a white Specialized toupe 143mm and some michelin race 2's should be here soon. also I was going to upgrade to full Dura Ace - (pro bike kit has it for under a $1000.00 free shipping.


----------



## Bocarider48 (Sep 4, 2006)

_Well I've done it now_!
Ordered a 07 Roubiax Pro today....Gulp. I figure why upgrade?Just get what you want from the get go. Carbon crank,bars,stem,8R carbon frame(same as on the 06 S-Works) Dura-Ace/Ulterga. Bike looks great in carbon and silver, in the end I felt the Roubiax was a better choice because of the geometry. I'll post some pics when I get it in a few days.


----------



## Bocarider48 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Finally! got it!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Picked up my 07 Roubaix Pro today ,will post pics soon.*


----------



## revmonkey (Apr 16, 2006)

why hijack superb's post....

just make another one.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Was all set to order the 2007 Roubaix Expert when my LBS brought over a 2006 Pro that someone had ordered but decided to go for the S-Works, so my luck and $3,200 gets me on a bike I had only fantasized about. My wife even bought me a set of Keo Carbon pedals for the new ride. Life is good.


----------



## Bocarider48 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Hijack?*

*It was not my intention to hijack anything SuperB lives near me and I wanted to be sure he got the news that I got my new R.Pro. :thumbsup: *


----------



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

*No problem...*

Congrats Bocarider. Enjoy your new ride and post some pics!


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm currently debating between a Roubaix Elite Triple and the Tarmac Comp Double. I am a newbie who has only ridden a cheap hybrid so I'm asking for help.

The Roubaix has the reputation of being a comfortable ride while the Tarmac seems to be quicker. I'm planning on riding by myself and with groups but most likely not racing. I am also applying to med schools around the country and so I don't know the exact terrain that I will be riding but I imagine it will be hilly but not mountainous. I also have slight back issues from work right now and so that might be a concern for me but I think it is a temporary thing (hopefully). 

My questions are:
Will the Tarmac be uncomfortable on longer rides? Right now, I get on any test ride and all the bikes just seem amazing. It's difficult to differentiate which is better at this point due to my inexperience.

How much will the double hamper me on larger hills? I'm about 15 lbs overweight right now but my favorite thing is charging up hills and I want to be able to climb and not pass out. I realize that as I ride it will get better but I don't want to fill like I screwed up in not getting a triple. 

Final one and it's a dumb one. What does it mean to flip the stem? Does this make it more comfortable but slightly less fast?

I'm planning on doing more tests rides but hearing from more experienced riders would be appreciated. 

Thanks.

HP.


----------



## edlouie (Feb 22, 2005)

Henry Porter said:


> Will the Tarmac be uncomfortable on longer rides?


No it won't. I've done numerous centuries on mine (even back to back) and haven't had any problems. Keep in mind that comfort is primarily a function of proper bike fit more so than the bike itself when we're talking about road bikes. If you know your fit (ie. saddle height, setback from BB, reach and drop) and can make the bike you're looking at meet those measurements, then almost any bike will do - and any enthusiast level bike will be just fine.



Henry Porter said:


> How much will the double hamper me on larger hills? I'm about 15 lbs overweight right now but my favorite thing is charging up hills and I want to be able to climb and not pass out. I realize that as I ride it will get better but I don't want to fill like I screwed up in not getting a triple.


You didn't list your size and weight, but if you're a newbie you won't be able to charge up hills. Get the triple, or buy the double and have your LBS swap in a compact.



Henry Porter said:


> Final one and it's a dumb one. What does it mean to flip the stem? Does this make it more comfortable but slightly less fast?


You can physically flip most stems so they either have positive angle, and a significant amount of rise (see SuperB's pictures, third post in this thread) or have negative angle, and are basically flat or offer nearly zero rise (see my picture). 

Specialized has a neat stem with a plastic insert that allows you four angles of adjustment - plus or minus 8 or 16 degrees. 

Regarding comfort or fast, I'll leave it like this - For FAST, technically a higher handlebar will be slower due to a less aero position. But maybe you make more power when you sit more upright (not true of all riders). Generally, if you want to be faster you should focus on aero. 

Now, COMFORT is (again) a function of proper bike fit, and handlebar height is one of many variables. It is not always true that higher handlebars = more comfort. For example, my bike as is setup now has almost 7 cm drop from the seat to the handlebars. I find this setup allows me to put out more power *and be more comfortable *than if the seat was level with the bars. It may not work for you or anyone else, but it does for me. 

If you're a newbie and don't know your numbers, find a specialist that will measure you and perform a comprehensive bike fit. I don't recommend having your LBS do it, most will tell you that any bike will fit since they want to sell you one! I rode over 10,000 miles on my bike before getting a professional bike fit...I wish I did it much sooner.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

Great post, edlouie. For the record I'm 6'3" and about 215 lbs. Just got back from test riding a 58 cm Tarmac Comp and I think I'll end up with that bike. It feels great and now I just have to save up the cash. I think I'll buy it in Jan/Feb. Thanks again for all that info. I'll have to check around to find someone that can do a professional fit.


----------



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

Great post edlouie and beautiful bike! 
Do you know how to adjust the Pro-set stem that comes with the Comp?


----------



## vic32amg (Jun 22, 2006)

Upgrades since last post on here. 

DA fron/rear Brakes - Fiz:ik Tape - Michelin Pro Race tires - Easton Circuit wheels - Toupe Saddle, Also have Garmin 305 w/ cadence and heart rate.

Unfortunantly she is up for sale.... wife will not let me have multiple bikes.


----------



## revmonkey (Apr 16, 2006)

what's your other bike?

that bike is a beaut


----------



## vic32amg (Jun 22, 2006)

I am picking up a E5 tarmac. another project may break the bank.. well actually its already broken.


----------

